# Do all antidepressants increase constipation



## metooo

I'm trying to find one of the SSRI antidepressants to help mainly with the pain issue and depression (the pain and constipation is the main issue)So far I have tried Effexor, Paxil, Celexa, and Serzone and have found they have made me so much more constipated. Prozac gave me major migraines which I don't usually suffer from. Unable to take Wellbutrin due to head damage and risk of seizures.Is it common for all these drugs to have constipation as a side-effect? Has anyone else had this problem? I wish I could find something that would help, or at least not make things worse.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Most people with constipation tend to like *ZOLOFT*. because it doesn't seem to cause constipation.Responses to antidepressants can be rather idiosyncratic. It may make one person constipated and give another diarrhea.I think that Zoloft may cross react with the 5-HT4(the receptor Zelnorm interacts with )K.


----------



## newlearner

Im on the highest dosage of zoloft allowed and have been on it for years but it definitely hasn't stop my d at all.


----------



## metooo

I have heard that one of the side-effects of Zoloft is supposed to be loose stools or diarrhea, however, I became more constipated when on it, even on a low dose.Before I had GI problems and was on 200mg I never had diarrhea then either ... it didn't effect my stomach in any way, but now it definately effects it for the worst. I've just recently had to stop taking it due to the increased constipation issue.This is such a vicious cycle, I don't know where to end it all. I'm trying to get into the clinical trials for dexloxiglumide ... I wonder how everyone is doing on it ... haven't heard much feedback from people on it. It would be great if there was a separate forum for it! What do you think?


----------



## JennyBean

I've been on Paxil for a few weeks now (a really low dose--5mg) and I have gone poop so well, better than I ever had in my life, I think!! I'm going just about every day, and when I go, I don't get quite as bad feeling of incomplete evacuation. My doc prescribed the Paxil because he said it would help with my constipation. It's weird how drugs effect everyone so differently. Since you've already tried Paxil and it didn't do it for you, I don't really have any advice because this is the first time I've taken an antidepressant. Good luck finding one that works for you!


----------



## metooo

JennyBean, How long were you on Paxil before you had good results? Did it take several weeks before you noticed a difference, and have you had any other side-effects.Has it helped with the pain at all? 5mg is real low ... it's so great to hear that you've had good results.


----------



## JennyBean

I felt the difference with my IBS symptoms (constipation and pain) within the first week of taking the paxil. I haven't seen much of an improvement with my anxiety, but I haven't been expecting to because I am on such a low dose and I've only been on it for a little over 3 weeks now. I plan on going up to 10mg, but I haven't yet because of the side effects. The first couple of days I felt really doped up and completely out of it, and the next week and a half or so, I still felt out of it and couldn't concentrate very well and I was extremely sleepy all the time. But then I'm not sure if I got used to it or not. I don't have the side effects anymore, but also at the same time they went away, I started taking the pill right before I go to sleep, so maybe I'm just sleeping through the side effects. Whatever the reason I'm not feeling side effects, it's working fine for me.I will eventually go up to 10mg I think because I need a little help with my anxiety, but I'm not gonna double the dose until school is out because I don't want to feel completely out of it during finals (which are this week!!!).I am feeling the 5mg I think because I am such a small girl and all drugs hit me pretty hard (except advil). The doc originally prescribed 20mg, but I said there's no way I'm taking that much because my body reacts to the tiniest amount of anything. I have learned through this whole IBS experience that EVERYONE feels and reacts to things differently, so I have begun to rely on my own expertise about my own body and have lost faith in most doctors because most just go by what the majority of people feel. But with IBS, you can't do that because everyone's symptoms are so different.


----------



## racheal

I have never found an anti-depressant that I can use because of my IBS. They all either cause constipation or heightened anxiety. I have heard that Paxil and Zoloft are supposed to be better but they both caused anxiety problems. I'm currently depending on behavioral changes but I would be interested in hearing if there are other anti-depressants that might work.


----------



## JennyBean

Racheal, Did you try paxil and zoloft and it caused you to be more anxious? Because I am on paxil because it helps with anxiety. I haven't had as many panic attacks, and my doctor gave it to me so it would help my stomach, constipation, and anxiety. Paxil is normally used for people with anxiety disorders.


----------



## Joan Gregg

What about an antidepressant COMBINED with an antianxiety agent, like klonopin? I just take .5 at night of klonopin and am on 200 mg. Serzone. It used to give me constipation, but lately I've had very loose stools.


----------



## trbell

k, what do you mean by a cross-reaction with zelnorm? does that mean it increases or decreases? I wish more info was available about combining ssris and the new things for ibs? I also wish there were more on long-term use. according to the Time piece on anxiety antidepressants work better but ONLY after 4 weeks.tom


----------



## neoguy

Hi,I have tried just about every antidepressant and ever one except Wellbutrin has given me problems with C. SSRI's and serzone helped with abdominal pain and those type of IBS symptoms but they made me very C. I would like to know if anyone as tried Stablon (tianeptine) available online from overseas that is a *serotonin reuptake enhancer* and if it causes C or helps IBS and normalizes function.


----------

